# Couple of Issues I need help with



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Went out riding this past weekend and the ole man's 2010 Outty 800R started acting up. It was showing he was in park when it was actually in gear. He shut the bike off, checked his battery connection and the groud wire was lose so we went back up to camp tightened it up and the bike started running like a turd. Went back to camp again and took the battery out and left it out for about 30 minutes hoping to reset the brain. Put it all back together again and the same thing, loss of power on the bottom end and ran like a turd. Brought the bike home and flushed the tank. There were about 3 small beads of water in the gas and a little bit of trash but the sock wasnt plugged or discolored. Put it all back together and it seems to run a little better but still not 100%. Any ideas on what we should check or anything else to look for?

Now for my bike. Mine has been running like crap for a while. I was told that I need to tune it because my snorkles are 2in and letting more air pass than if I had gone with the 1 1/2 inch. When I hold the throttle steady at about 4300 RPMs you can hear a miss. Also when I ride in Low gear it sounds like my motor is going to explode (maybe a little exageration there) basically it just seems to lack the power it once had. Do you think tuning it would resolve this issue?

Lastly, while I was out riding I went to put my high beams on and nothing! Low beams work fine but darkness fell with a flip of the highbeam switch. My BF says that he thinks it is something electrical because they both went out at the same time. I think it is just the bulbs. I havent had a chance to check them yet since I had to come back to work yesterday and by the time I get home it is dark. He seems to think maybe the switch itself needs to be cleaned as well. Anyone have this issue?

Well thanks for reading my book.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

If theselector shows to be in gear & is in park then you need to adjust the shifting lincage rod or check the 3 little wires on the side of the tranny. 1 of the 2 will be your problem.

Tuning a bike can never hurt. As far as the lights , i would check the swich. Use a test light to see if you have fire at the bulb plug also.
Hope this helps.


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Just an update for those of you interested. On the BF's bike it was the fuel pump causing his issues with loss of power. He took it apart and cleaned it real good and it started running worse so he did the pressure test and it was @ 40psi until he gave it gas and then it dropped down to 25psi. He changed the pump and it was back up to 48psi and stayed steady upon acceleration.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

My neighbor has a 09 800 and his headlight went out too. 

Dealer told him its was a common problem and they fixed wires (chaffed) going to the socket.


----------



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

Get a tune put on the bike. You are probably running pretty lean. Motor and heat problems are sure to follow a lean tune.


----------

